# Rescue Me season premier



## Sir_winealot

on FX at 10pm on May 30th....don't forget those season passes folks!


----------



## rkester

Woot. Looking forward to this new season! I sure hope it stays good and the characters are still solid.

Sort of on the same topic, one of the oddball channels had a FX Rescue Me special presentation running all weekend. It was essentially a 25 minute episode focused in the fire house with most of the guys trying to deal wtih a wild animal. The episode itself is OK nothing to write home about. But was nice to see some new content.

However... IF you DO NOT want spoilers for the new season, avoid the behind the scenes info they show after/before it!!!


----------



## tbb1226

In case anyone else out there is on DirecTV and carries season passes from season to season, take note. Be aware that, on my HD-TiVo at least, the _Rescue Me_ SP from last season did not find the new episode in the guide.

It seems that DirecTV has changed their channel designations since the last new episode, and what used to be simply "FX" is now defined as "248 FX," thus rendering last year's season pass inert. I needed to create a new SP with the new channel name to get the recording scheduled.


----------



## dirtypacman

Yes thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Havana Brown

I luuuv this show. I can't believe it's not HBO and they get away with all that cussing!!!


----------



## rkester

"After 9, the cussing's fine" I say. Or, "The kids asleep, remove the bleep"

Need to check my SP for this I guess.


----------



## phox_mulder

tbb1226 said:


> In case anyone else out there is on DirecTV and carries season passes from season to season, take note. Be aware that, on my HD-TiVo at least, the _Rescue Me_ SP from last season did not find the new episode in the guide.
> 
> It seems that DirecTV has changed their channel designations since the last new episode, and what used to be simply "FX" is now defined as "248 FX," thus rendering last year's season pass inert. I needed to create a new SP with the new channel name to get the recording scheduled.


I had the same problem, SP lost the channel number even though D* didn't move it.

phox


----------



## Kamakzie

I had to redo my SP on the HD Tivo as well.


----------



## Mystic6

tbb1226 said:


> IIt seems that DirecTV has changed their channel designations since the last new episode, and what used to be simply "FX" is now defined as "248 FX," thus rendering last year's season pass inert. I needed to create a new SP with the new channel name to get the recording scheduled.


And about halfway through the season they'll change it back. It happens every year with FX for some reason.


----------



## Rainy Dave

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jeff125va

Havana Brown said:


> I luuuv this show. I can't believe it's not HBO and they get away with all that cussing!!!


If it's not broadcast OTA, the only restrictions are whatever would make them lose sponsors. Unless there are local government restrictions, but those generally have to do with stuff on the porn channels.

And thanks for the heads-up on the SP channel change.

EDIT: I checked, and my existing SP picked up the episode just fine. This is on my DirecTiVo.


----------



## jamesbobo

I checked this board to see why my season pass wasn't picking this up on my HD Directivo. Now I know the answer, although I'm puzzled about the above post. Why does it work for him and not others?


----------



## rawbi01

tbb1226 said:


> In case anyone else out there is on DirecTV and carries season passes from season to season, take note. Be aware that, on my HD-TiVo at least, the _Rescue Me_ SP from last season did not find the new episode in the guide.
> 
> It seems that DirecTV has changed their channel designations since the last new episode, and what used to be simply "FX" is now defined as "248 FX," thus rendering last year's season pass inert. I needed to create a new SP with the new channel name to get the recording scheduled.


Thanks for the heads-up!!


----------



## JPA2825

Anyone know of the best way to catch up w/ Rescue Me if you missed the season(s) before this one? Any FX marathons or are DVDs available? Looking to fill my summer viewing holes.


----------



## rkester

Season 1 is available now, its about $35-40. S2 is due the end of the month.

I'd like to get both sets. My tivo'd copy of S1 isnt the best quality (used Medium). I was looking at it recently somewhere for $29 and almost got it.


----------



## tbb1226

jamesbobo said:


> I checked this board to see why my season pass wasn't picking this up on my HD Directivo. Now I know the answer, although I'm puzzled about the above post. Why does it work for him and not others?


Maybe he set his up as a Wish List, which would record off any channel ID?


----------



## phox_mulder

JPA2825 said:


> Anyone know of the best way to catch up w/ Rescue Me if you missed the season(s) before this one? Any FX marathons or are DVDs available? Looking to fill my summer viewing holes.


FX is just finishing up a marathon.

They've been running 2-3 every week since February or thereabouts.

You just missed it.

phox


----------



## sieglinde

I hope that FX does better on the time for the premier than it did for the reruns. 
The season finalie was a half an hour off.


----------



## jamesbobo

On the topic of FX season passes, "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia" starts a new season June 29. If you have a season pass it will probably have to be changed, too. I deleted mine and set up a wishlist for it.


----------



## jeff125va

tbb1226 said:


> Maybe he set his up as a Wish List, which would record off any channel ID?


Nope, it's a season pass.

EDIT! I just remembered, I switched my bedroom and family room DirecTiVo's around the beginning of April so I just added that SP at that time. I'll have to take a look and see if I kept that one on the box that I moved to the bedroom. It definitely did not record there, but I might have figured I wouldn't watch it there and deleted the SP.


----------



## Cearbhaill

rkester said:


> Sort of on the same topic, one of the oddball channels had a FX Rescue Me special presentation running all weekend. It was essentially a 25 minute episode focused in the fire house with most of the guys trying to deal wtih a wild animal. The episode itself is OK nothing to write home about. But was nice to see some new content.


That "wild animal" was one of Denis Leary's own Irish Wolfhounds.

Clip here


----------



## KRS

Cearbhaill said:


> That "wild animal" was one of Denis Leary's own Irish Wolfhounds.
> 
> Clip here


Thanks for the link - a lot of build up, but I was laughing out loud by the end.

So I'm confused - is this a clip from the season, or just bonus footage?


----------



## rkester

I tivo'd the 'mini episode' here, just need to dump to a DVD and edit out the extras.

KRS, its a bonus mini episode more than anything. Not really relevant to the new season as much as just a way of saying hello we are back. It was short but funny!


----------



## KRS

rkester said:


> I tivo'd the 'mini episode' here, just need to dump to a DVD and edit out the extras.
> 
> KRS, its a bonus mini episode more than anything. Not really relevant to the new season as much as just a way of saying hello we are back. It was short but funny!


Thanks for the explanation. I'm glad I got to see it - it was pretty classic RM humor.


----------

